# 01.01.2012       .

## tayatlas

1  2012 .     14    1342  3  2009  .   ,            . 
          ,         ,       . ..          ,          . 
            -    .                - .

----------


## erazer

-

----------


## tayatlas

-   ....      :     .

----------


## erazer

-     .  ?     ?

----------


## Lera

> -     .  ?     ?

        .

----------


## tayatlas

> -     .  ?

  
             :      -          ,      ,                3     .              .
         :      , ,   "" ( ,    ..)    ?

----------


## erazer

> :

      . -     :           "".   ,     .   

> .

      100500+         .

----------


## froguz

> 100500+

  over 9000
    -    : ( ) ,   , , ...

----------


## 23q

.     !

----------


## tayatlas

> . -     :           "".   ,     .

  
                    .      ,       .    -    .  
       " ,  " -  ,    .          . ..    . 
       ""   : ,     -   ,      -     .   :   .

----------


## Dima0011

> " ,  " -  ,    .          . ..    .

        .          

> ""   : ,     -   ,      -     .   :   .

----------


## Lera

> 

     ""     ? 
      ,           ""  /    ?
       . -     .

----------


## vladd

,     ,       ,    " "  .
  ' ,   ""  ""      :
   : 250 000 .
      48-50 000 .
    " "     . 
   ,          ,       - .    . 
P.S.
     "":
-  ,     ;
-  ;
- " " (  "    /  ").... 
P.P.S.
ϳ   " ":
    () " ":        .
      ,  , ,    .
   ,        (5-10 ),    .
""  "" ,  , :   .    -   .

----------


## tayatlas

> .

       ,       ... !   ....           .                    -  , , , ,    ...    ....   .... 
         -.      .  ,         .  ,    - ....

----------

> over 9000
> ...,   , ....

    "  "     100%,   .    , .

----------


## froguz

> ,       ... !   ....           .                    -  , , , ,    ...    ....   .... 
>          -.      .  ,         .  ,    - ....

     -    .       .      -   ,  ,     .

----------


## 23q

?   ?   !  -     - . .         ,          .

----------


## tayatlas

> -    .       .      -   ,  ,     .

          ,   .  
             . , ,         ,         . 
         ,          -        , , .

----------


## erazer

> ,          -        , , .

       ,    ""    .    .

----------


## tayatlas

> ,    ""    .    .

               .      -  ,    .         ?    :           ?        .

----------


## Lera

> ,    ""    .    .

      - "".   " ".

----------


## erazer

> .      -  ,    .         ?

    ,   ,  ,    !    ?   

> :           ?        .

  , - ...         ( )   (   -   )?       .       .   

> - "".   " ".

     ? 
-              "  !" -      .            ,            -  ,    ,     ,    . 
 ?   -         -? 
     . 
  : 
-           : http://lacetti.com.ua/ipb/index.php?...dpost&p=114736 
-          : http://www.mazdaclub.ua/forum/index.php?showtopic=35379 
    , -    .

----------


## Ihor

,        .....

----------


## erazer

> ,        .....

   .   -  ?     -!

----------


## tayatlas

> -              "  !" -      .            ,            -  ,    ,     ,    .

  
           , ,      ?     : "      -  ".  ,           .    ? 
      - .    -    -    .        ? 
         - http://www.roadcontrol.org.ua/.     .    ""      ,   ,   . ,        -  ! 
         -      " "  /           3-5 .    - ?

----------


## erazer

> ?

    ...   

> - .

  -     ?   

> -    -    .        ?

    ? 
    .          .   

> ""      ,   ,   . ,        -  !

       ,                   ,         .                .          , ?

----------


## tayatlas

> ,                   ,         .                .          , ?

          ?  ?     .    .    . 
       .   ,        -  .       2004 .       .      (  ,     2-3 ).  -      .
           ,         .  -  2      .   ""    . 
  erazer,     ?      .         -            .                 .   .....  .  ?

----------


## 23q

-       ?   ?   ?     ? 
:        ...

----------


## erazer

> ?  ?     .    .    .

            .      -     ,        ,      ,     .   

> ,         .  -  2      .

    ,             .   

> erazer,     ?      .

  .   ,            .   

> -            .

  -       ,  . ,       :          ,          (, )   .   

> .   .....  .  ?

     

> -       ?   ?   ?     ?
> :        ...

          : , ,   "", .  
     - .  .

----------


## Enter

:
 ( ""   "")
   .
     .  (   .       ).  ,      .

----------


## Sir_2006

> :

  ,       !

----------


## Enter

, -  ,   -   ,  ,   , ,      .

----------


## S

?            .     ,    ,      , 65 (    ,     ).  
        .      ))).

----------


## Enter

S, -,  -     - ,    ,      .      ,  . 
-,         " "  .
-,       "". ,        ,        "".

----------


## S

> ,        ,        "".

     :).    

> -     - ,    ,

     ,             .    :   ,   500    ...

----------


## erazer

> ?            .

       , ?   ,      ""  -.

----------


## vladd

> -       ?   ?   ?

       (.),  ** .
 " ",  "".
  ,  . 
 "" - 98-99%   

> ?

    "", " "   .
   ""....  . "",  ""     "".
        . 
  "   "--".
        .

----------


## erazer

> . 
>   "   "--".
>         .

       :  "" ,   .         .    .      "   !".   ,      .  
    -      .

----------


## tayatlas

> ,             .

          ,      " ".     .  
       . ,              . ,    ,   ,  80 %     ,     .          ,     ,   .
       :     .  (    )     .   10   ,  ,  ,    ,    30               .      .   .  ,       .   (!)          .   .    .           . 
         .          .   ,      .   .   :       , ..  102     .

----------


## erazer

> .    .           .

  ,     .    ,           -     .     " "            ,     ,           - ,  ,     ,  ,         .    

> :       , ..  102     .

    -       ,     ,      .  
p.s.     .

----------


## vladd

> :  "" ,   .

      ,  "  "   "  " -  "".
  ,   ( "" 7777)      .   

> .

   " "   "  ",        .
    ,    ,   ""     .   

> .

  "" -   "".
     ,   . ,    " "   ,       "" .   

> "   !".   ,      .

     . "" - , ,   .
   ,    ,    -  .
 ,       ,    -  .
,    " "    " "        .    

> -      .

  곺-  -  ! **  "" ** ,   " ".
     ,   " "... 
 ,      ?  "": " !"

----------


## erazer

> ,   " "... 
>  ,      ?  "": " !"

  ...     :      ,    :   ,  ""

----------


## vladd

""....
 (  " ")   , "" ...
,    "   "  ...
    ! 
  (  99%) - .
   - "  ", ...."  ". 
    "" -    !

----------


## LAEN

> **  
>  
>       ,       :      -        . 
>         ,       . 
>   ,      ,        .    ,    .  
> ,   ,   ,      . 
> ,   1      ,              . 
>  ,

  http://www.poltava.pl.ua/news/13763/

----------


## erazer

.  ?   ""?              !

----------


## 23q

*erazer*,    100        ,  " "

----------


## vladd

?
   ? 
    ,      (; ')    ,   ?
           ?

----------


## erazer

> ?
>    ? 
>     ,      (; ')    ,   ?
>            ?

    - ,      .

----------


## vladd

> - ,      .

    ""    ( ):  

> ...
> ...    -     ,    . 
>  ³      ,         ,      ,    ,    -.     ,    䳿,       ,     .    ,  ,    ,    .      . *,      ,  * .

  http://www.poltava.pl.ua/news/13767/ 
 ,   :  " "   '   .
    "    ".
   ?          .

----------


## Lera

> - ,      .

           -

----------


## erazer

> ?          .

    .      -   "". ,         -     ? ,  . 
          (),      ,      ,      .  
         -...   

> -

     .            .

----------


## tayatlas

> ?

  
     --....            (  ).    :   -    ,       - .   3     -         .

----------


## erazer

> --....            (  ).    :   -    ,       - .   3     -         .

    " " -    . ,        .   .

----------


## Enter

""      -    -.               . 
  ,   ,  6            . "    ", -  .  http://mignews.com.ua/ru/articles/98516.html

----------


## erazer

:        .   ,  .    -    ? -     (   )?        ?

----------


## froguz

,        .     .

----------


## erazer

> ,        .     .

  .   - -     . , ... :(

----------


## froguz

,  .

----------


## tayatlas

> ,        .     .

  
          ,  - .   ...1 .      .  
        ...       .          .          : 
     -   
          -   ...
     - !!??   ?     ...............
          -  ,      
     -     ?
          -  ,          .....
     -    .... .... ....  .. (      ,       )

----------


## froguz

,    :) :
             1  2012   1    .   :

----------

